# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Какой вы герой? (тест)

## Римма

http://aeterna.ru/test.php?link=tests:13781

***

Мой итог:

Вы - Хаотично-нейтральный герой (Свободный духом). 
 Вы никому не позволите судить вас, приказывать вам, заставлять вас жить по законам, или ставить вам ограничения. Вам нравится быть свободным. Свобода для вас все. Вы живете, прежде всего, ради себя. Вы верите, что в жизни надо попробовать все. И вам глубоко и искренне плевать на всех, кто думает иначе. Единственная проблема в том, что свобода это порой единственное, что у вас есть. И очень часто вы задумываетесь над тем, есть ли она у вас... 

 Ваш враг - законопослушный добрый (Судья) - Вы НИКОМУ не позволите судить вас. 

 Ваш друг - хаотичный злой (Демон) - вот уж кто тру анархист!!!

----------


## Римма

И еще немного об этом (баян, но...):

(с)

Мировоззрения:

Нейтрально-добрый :
Вкручивает лампочку, так как от нее всем светло, тепло и хорошо. 

Хаотично-добрый: 
Вкручивает лампочку, так как ему от нее светло, тепло и хорошо. 

Законопослушно-добрый: 
Один вкручивает лампочку, а другой читает ему вслух свод законов, подтверждая, что акт вкручивания лампочки — законное дело. 

Нейтрально-злой: 
Вкручивает назло всем лампочку, которая уже перегорела. 

Хаотично-злой: 
Вкручивает перегоревшую лампочку, потому что ему так захотелось и все тут, злобно при этом посмеиваясь. 

Законопослушно-злой: 
Два персонажа подписывают Договор, согласно которому первый должен вкрутить лампочку, а второй за это время — завоевать весь оставшийся мир. 

Нейтральный: 
Вкручивает лампочку в одиночку, потому что всем остальным пофиг на эту лампочку. 

Хаотично-нейтральный: 
Вкручивает лампочку, на которую всем пофиг, в то время, как вся остальная партия смылась выполнять задание. 

Законопослушно-нейтральный: 
Вкручивает лампочку, так как подозревает, что за это дадут опыт.

***

http://lurkmore.ru/Alignment

http://atrena.ucoz.ru/forum/10-11-1

----------


## Рогоносец

Вы - Нейтрально-злой герой (Злодей)
Вам нравится творить зло ради удовольствия. В вас есть доля здорового садизма. Вы никому никогда не помогаете. Потому что, помогая людям, вы делаете их слабее. Пусть помогают себе сами. Тем более что вы ничью помощь никогда не принимали. А зло — это способ закалки общества. Вам нравится убивать, вам нравится вечно прятаться и быть всегда мрачным. В этом столько романтики. Двойное удовольствие зло приносит тогда, когда оно приносит вам выгоду. Но можно, конечно и без выгоды. Зло должно быть бескорыстным. Но важно помнить еще одно важное условие — зло должно быть безнаказанным. По этой причине вы предпочитаете заниматься темными делишками, пока никто не видит и не иметь проблем с законом.

Ваш враг — нейтрально-добрый (Супермен) — вот такие говнюки не дают вам жить нормально и спокойно. Они вас ловят.

Ваш друг — Добропорядочно злой (Тиран) — вам нравится его стиль разбираться с делами. Тем более вам не нравится иметь проблем с законом. А когда закон на вашей стороне, с ним нет проблем по определению.

----------


## Black Angel

Вы - Хаотично-нейтральный герой (Свободный духом)
Вы никому не позволите судить вас, приказывать вам, заставлять вас жить по законам, или ставить вам ограничения. Вам нравится быть свободным. Свобода для вас все. Вы живете, прежде всего, ради себя. Выверите, что в жизни надо попробовать все. И вам глубоко и искренне плевать на всех, кто думает иначе. Единственная проблема в том, что свобода это порой единственное, что у вас есть. И очень часто вы задумываетесь над тем, есть ли она у вас...

Ваш враг — законопослушный добрый (Судья) — Вы НИКОМУ не позволите судить вас.

Ваш друг — хаотичный злой (Демон) — вот уж кто тру анархист!!!

----------


## fuсka rolla

ептыть, Я- супермен ))))
ВЫ - НЕЙТРАЛЬНО-ДОБРЫЙ ГЕРОЙ (СУПЕРМЕН)

----------


## Римма

Fuсka, ну все))) Шей костюм Cупермена))

----------


## fuсka rolla

меня настораживает формулировка "нейтрально-добрый". это как, вроде бы, и за добро, но , как бы, и наплевать.....)
такой супермен-нигилист, с вискарем наперевес,  на дне кармана табак, а по дому носки разбросаны ))) 
или он как ДАО- верит в великое ничто. чтоб добро совершить его еще поуламывать нужно )))))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Вы - Хаотично-добрый герой (мятежник)
У вас своя «правда» и свое «добро» вы всегда поступаете так, как подсказывает вам сердце, а не как того хотят другие. Вам противны ограничения или чьи-то приказы. Вы считаете, что законы написанны лишь ради выгоды тех, кто их писал. Отнимать деньги у богатых и раздавать их бедным — вполне в вашем стиле. Вы боретесь не «за» а «против». Но в вас есть доля тщеславия, и вам нравится, когда люди видят в вас героя, любят вас. Иной платы за ваши добрые поступки вам не надо. Но если вы видите, что никто не замечает ваших подвигов, вы начинаете задумываться о том, стоит ли вообще продолжать.



Ваш враг — Законопослушный злой (Тиран) — вот против таких ублюдков у власти и с кучами бабла и надо бороться.



Ваш друг — Хаотично — нейтральный (Свободный духом) — хоть он и не разделяет вашу тягу творить добро, в одном вы согласны. Тиран — ГОВНЮК!

----------


## Эндер

Вы - Хаотично-злой герой (Демон)
Вы — настоящее исчадие ада. Вам нравится причинять другим страдания. Вам нравится хаос, вам нравится боль. Чужая. Вам нравится убивать, уничтожать, унижать всех вокруг. В этом ваш смысл жизни. Вы просыпаетесь с утра и думаете «А что бы мне сегодня сломать? Ага! Я сломаю стул, потом возьму ножку от него, выйду наулицу и воткну ее в зад первому встречному, кем бы он ни был!» Жить так — весело. А больше всего на свете вам нравится мстить! МСТИТЬ! МСТИТЬ МСТИЬ МСИТЬ МСТИТЬ!!! БУГОГАГАГА!!! УМРИТЕ ВСЕ, ГАДЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ваш враг — законопослушный добрый (Крестоносец) — Чегоносец? ДА МУДАК ОН!



Ваш друг — нейтрально злой (Злодей) — Весело подестроить вместе. А потом он сваливает все на вас. А вам то в принципе пох. Вы все равно потом свернете ему шею в пьяной драке.


image


Ого. И это-то про меня!? )

----------


## ram na život 22

> Вы - Хаотично-злой герой (Демон)
> Вы — настоящее исчадие ада. Вам нравится причинять другим страдания. Вам нравится хаос, вам нравится боль. Чужая. Вам нравится убивать, уничтожать, унижать всех вокруг. В этом ваш смысл жизни. Вы просыпаетесь с утра и думаете «А что бы мне сегодня сломать? Ага! Я сломаю стул, потом возьму ножку от него, выйду наулицу и воткну ее в зад первому встречному, кем бы он ни был!» Жить так — весело. А больше всего на свете вам нравится мстить! МСТИТЬ! МСТИТЬ МСТИЬ МСИТЬ МСТИТЬ!!! БУГОГАГАГА!!! УМРИТЕ ВСЕ, ГАДЫ!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ваш враг — законопослушный добрый (Крестоносец) — Чегоносец? ДА МУДАК ОН!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 У меня такая же ситуация,хотя это на меня похоже,я долго думаете об убийстве...на удивление эти тесты очень точно говорят про тебя...надо только искренне отвечать)

----------


## Эндер

> У меня такая же ситуация,хотя это на меня похоже,я долго думаете об убийстве...на удивление эти тесты очень точно говорят про тебя...надо только искренне отвечать)


 Э нет друг. Я знаю о себе гораздо больше нежели тесты. И меня они редко удивляют. То что я прочел - довольно сильно не сходится со мной. Все вышеописанное - не мой стиль. Тест плоховат просто. Да и к тому же в любом тесте, всегда можно получить тот результат, который хочется. Вопросы слишком очевидны. Точнее последующие результаты. Хотя в данном случае я отвечал искренне. Просто тест ошибся. Или я Демон?.. )

----------


## + 1

лично я вот такой вот >>> герой

----------


## EJSanYo

Опять "элайнменты"...

----------


## Freezer2007

Вы - Хаотично-нейтральный герой (Свободный духом)



Вы никому не позволите судить вас, приказывать вам, заставлять вас жить по законам, или ставить вам ограничения. Вам нравится быть свободным. Свобода для вас все. Вы живете, прежде всего, ради себя. Выверите, что в жизни надо попробовать все. И вам глубоко и искренне плевать на всех, кто думает иначе. Единственная проблема в том, что свобода это порой единственное, что у вас есть. И очень часто вы задумываетесь над тем, есть ли она у вас...

----------

